# اللهجات المشرقية: اذهب إلى الأمام



## arabiclearner

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,

لأقدم سؤالي لكم إن شاء الله تعالى: باللهجات ال مشرقية، كيف تقال: "اذهب إلى الأمام"؟ (مثلا مناقشةَ مع ساءق سيارة أجرة أو لما ترشد شخص إلى مكان ما)  و مرادي هنا بـ«اللهجات المشرقية» خصوصاً "اللهجات المشهورة" المتحدَّث بها في المناطق الممتدة من مصر إلى الخليج، كاللهجات العراقية و المصرية والشامية و لهجات الجزيرة العربية.

بارك الله فيكم. 

 (و على فكرة صححوا سؤالي إن غلطت بها, شكرا)


----------



## WadiH

في السعودية

امْش قدّام
رح قدّام (بعض اللهجات تقول روح بدلاً من رح)

امش طوّالي
رح طوّالي / روح طوّالي

امش على طول
رح على طول / روح على طول

في الخليج (بما في ذلك شرق السعودية) يقولون كلمة (سِيدَه): روح سيده، امش سيده


----------



## إسكندراني

في اسكندرية بنقول «امشي طَوَّالِي» لوحدنا، إضافة إلى اللي بيقولوه في بقية مصر: «امشي دُغْري» من التركيّة «دوغرو» أو «امشي على طول» و ممكن نقول «كمّل» بدل «امشي» و أخيراً ممكن «كمّل قدّام»


----------



## إسكندراني

arabiclearner said:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,
> 
> لأقدم سؤالي لكم إن شاء الله تعالى: باللهجات المشرقية، كيف تقال: "اذهب إلى الأمام"؟ (مثلا مناقشةَ مع ساءق سيارة أجرة أو لما ترشد شخص إلى مكان ما)  و مرادي هنا بـ«اللهجات المشرقية» خصوصاً "اللهجات المشهورة" المتحدَّث بها في المناطق الممتدة من مصر إلى الخليج، كاللهجات العراقية و المصرية والشامية و لهجات الجزيرة العربية.
> 
> بارك الله فيكم.
> 
> (و على فكرة صححوا سؤالي إن غلطت بها, شكرا)


قلت نصحّح لك السؤال زي ما طلبت


----------



## arabiclearner

شكرا ,حياكم الله جميعاََ!


----------



## Masjeen

بالكويت: "روح سيدا" أو "روح قدام"


----------



## لنـا

بالفلسيطيني: (روح \امشي) صحيح, (روح\امشي) دغري, (روح\امشي) طوالي. او ظلّك ماشي (صحيح\دغري\طوالي).


----------



## إسكندراني

افتركت عبارة جديدة:
«طوّل قدّام»


----------



## cherine

في مصر كمان (أظن مش في اسكندرية بس) بنقول امشِّي طَوَّالي.

طوِّل قُدَّام، متهيألي بتتقال أكتر لحد سايق عربيته، بس طبعًا مفيش حاجة تمنع إنها تتقال كمان للي ماشيين


----------



## Mahaodeh

في العراق يقولون امشي ليقدام إن كان المقصود امشِ أمام الآخرين أو امش في المقدمة.
يقولون امشي قُبَل إن كان المقصود استمر إلى الأمام ولا تحد يمينا أو يسارا.

في اللهجة الفلسطينية يقولون امشي قدام في الأولى وامشي دغري في الثانية.


----------

